# FS: 155 gal aquarium



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Must Sell ASAP - Moving and No Room For It - 155 Gallon Aquarium with Custom High End Wall Unit - $900(Vancouver)

Very nice 155 Gallon Aquarium with rounded front corners and custom high end wall unit. Only used for one year. Will sell tank and wall unit without equipment for $900 or everything for $1400.00.
Tank dimensions are 78"x 19"x 24". Stand with wall unit measures 9'8" in length. 
Equipment includes Tunze Protein Skimmer, Aquamedic HO T5 8bulb light, Koralia water pumps w/wave makers, 75lbs Aquarium rock w/coral sand.
This set up cost in excess of $7500.
Helping friend sell. Excellent condition, must see.

Email: [email protected]

Thank You...


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Sorry mods, equipment should be posted in Marine classifieds...


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful tank!

Measurements?


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

78x19x24

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Added FS: on title as per BCA classifieds rules! Good luck on your sale!


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Can a mod please move this to the marine section, thank you


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Moved to Marine Equipment section as OP.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks shaobo

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow that cabinetry is amazing and expensive


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump for a real nice setup with high end equipment.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jason (Jul 29, 2013)

May be intrested in some live rock


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Somebody buy this amazing deal before I consider it


----------



## jason (Jul 29, 2013)

Any chance you will sell live rock ?


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump to the top

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

does this setup include the wall unit as well or just the tank and equipment?


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Everything is included lots of equipment, controlers its a turn key system. This setup cost my friend a fortune, I paid $ 1000 for a ugly 120 on a pine stand :-(

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Price change bump

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump, open to offers

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump to top for a very nice aquarium set up at a great price...


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Must sell

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I wish I have that Ca$h right now, that wall unit is perfect on my family room


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Open to reasonable offers, please send a e-mail for any info

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Sunny day bump, no reasonable offer refused

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Wish I had room it would be here!!


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Sold

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oldutch76 (Jun 18, 2013)

I like it!!!! Just got to convince the wife now LOL


----------

